# Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.



## dc1981 (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

das jahr ist ja jetzt grade mal ein paar wochen alt und es haben sich bestimmt schon der ein oder andere seine neuen papiere besorgt und durchgelesen.
ich möchte jetzt gerne wissen.

bei welchem verein seid ihr beigetreten.

was kostet der mitgliedsbeitrag.

was gibt es den für neue vorschriften.

was findet ihr positiv und was negativ an ihnen???

also viele info's für mich und andere user hier im board.


grüße aus dem niederrhein


----------



## Der_Monty (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*

Hallo,

also, ich bin immer noch im HSV "De Swalm", der Beitrag in diesem Jahr beläuft sich für mich (Vispas, Mitgliedschaft, Maasplassen) auf 37€. Es gibt eine neue "list van viswaateren" die von 2007-09 gültig ist. Vorteil an diesem Verein: er ist günstiger, die Papiere kann man in Deutschland bestellen und abholen, man darf in Asselt an deren Vereinsgewässern angeln, wo ich weniger Angler antraf als anderswo.
Nachteil: wie bei anderen Vereinen war der Vispas nicht rechtzeitig ausgedruckt, darauf wartet man noch bis Februar.

Letzendlich, der Verein ist eher zweitranging, wenn man ein Bootsangler ist, als Uferangler aber, bin ich froh, offiziell in Asselt angeln zu dürfen, den dort hatte ich schon mehr Anglererfolg als in/um/bei Roermond und auf den Seen  
Wenn Du diesem Verein angehören möchtest,musst Du nur in Brüggen-Born deine Angelpapiere bestellen, den Link gebe ich Dir gern per PN. Dann musst Du einfach durchfahren und schon bist du in Swalmen und Asselt #6 

Neue Vorschriften? Nur die Üblichen und keine neuen von Seiten des HSV "De Swalm".

Gruß.


----------



## Borusse (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*

Hallo,

ich bin Mitglied beim HSV ONS Genoegen Roermond.Der Beitrag mit allem Inklusive kostet 42€.Mich wundert doch sehr die Diskussion um eine Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein.Ich hab immer gedacht man wäre automatisch in einem Verein,wenn man sich die Papiere holt. Ist auf jeden Fall bei mir immer so gewesen.


----------



## dc1981 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*

Hi



> Ich hab immer gedacht man wäre automatisch in einem Verein,wenn man sich die Papiere holt.


 
so weit ich weiß nein.

es kommt drauf an.
wenn du beim händler holst hat er irgend einen deal mit nem verein. danach wirst du automatisch informiert wegen ner neuen lizenz.

korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege |kopfkrat .

Ich habe mich jetzt mal beim "HSV DE RIETVORN OOL" eingeschrieben.
mal schauen wann die papiere da sind
kostet mich als neumitglied incl porto etc. 49,50€ 


grüße


----------



## totaler Spinner (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*

|wavey: 
_Zitat:_
_Ich hab immer gedacht man wäre automatisch in einem Verein, wenn man sich die Papiere holt. _

_so weit ich weiß nein._

_es kommt drauf an._
_wenn du beim händler holst……_


Hat nichts mit Händler zu tun. Holt man nur die Visakte, braucht man kein Verein. Für die Grote Vergunning, Limburg Vergunning, usw. muss man im Verein sein. (uitsluitend verstrekt aan leden van hengelsportverenigingen….) Das geht aber alles so automatisch dass man, je nach Verein, nichts von mitkriegt.


----------



## Borusse (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*

Zitat:
Hat nichts mit Händler zu tun. Holt man nur die Visakte, braucht man kein Verein. 

Richtig,
für diesen Fall gibt es den " kleinen Vispas ",der jedoch jede Menge Einschränkungen beinhaltet.So darf man nur an Gewässerabschnitten angeln,wo kein Verein die Fischereirechte hält.Desweiteren darf nicht mit Köderfisch oder Kunstködern auf Raubfich geangelt werden.


----------



## Flosse (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*



Borusse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin Mitglied beim HSV ONS Genoegen Roermond.Der Beitrag mit allem Inklusive kostet 42€.Mich wundert doch sehr die Diskussion um eine Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein.Ich hab immer gedacht man wäre automatisch in einem Verein,wenn man sich die Papiere holt. Ist auf jeden Fall bei mir immer so gewesen.



Dito,

da ich auch in diesem Verein bin kann ich das nur bestätigen.

Gruß Flosse...


----------



## DrFeelBetter (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*



Borusse schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Hat nichts mit Händler zu tun. Holt man nur die Visakte, braucht man kein Verein.
> 
> Richtig,
> für diesen Fall gibt es den " kleinen Vispas ",der jedoch jede Menge Einschränkungen beinhaltet.So darf man nur an Gewässerabschnitten angeln,wo kein Verein die Fischereirechte hält.Desweiteren darf nicht mit Köderfisch oder Kunstködern auf Raubfich geangelt werden.


 

Seit 2007, bekommt man die Visakte nur noch, wenn man in 
einem Verein ist und man hat jetzt eine 3 monatige Kündigungsfrist wenn man den Verein verlassen will. Das war früher nicht der Fall.

Das mit dem kleinen Vispas ist richtig, was der

Borusse schrieb. Anfügen wollte ich nur noch, das man dann

auch nur mit 1 Angel angeln darf.

mfg
Doc


----------



## Borusse (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*



DrFeelBetter schrieb:


> Seit 2007, bekommt man die Visakte nur noch, wenn man in
> einem Verein ist und man hat jetzt eine 3 monatige Kündigungsfrist wenn man den Verein verlassen will. Das war früher nicht der Fall.


 
ich habe mal bei meinem Händler nachgefragt,wie das ganze nächstes Jahr läuft.Ob man automatisch einen neuen Vispas zugeschickt bekommt und wie das mit der Bezahlung geht. Mein Händler konnte mir jedoch auch keine genaueren Angaben machen. Er meinte nur die " Holländer" wüssten wohl selbst noch nicht so richtig Bescheid. Vieleicht habt Ihr ja mehr Informationen!


----------



## Siff-Cop (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*



Borusse schrieb:


> ich habe mal bei meinem Händler nachgefragt,wie das ganze nächstes Jahr läuft.Ob man automatisch einen neuen Vispas zugeschickt bekommt und wie das mit der Bezahlung geht. Mein Händler konnte mir jedoch auch keine genaueren Angaben machen. Er meinte nur die " Holländer" wüssten wohl selbst noch nicht so richtig Bescheid. Vieleicht habt Ihr ja mehr Informationen!


 

Hallo

Wenn man den Schein zum wegschicken ausgefüllt hat müßte man eigentlich wissen wie es geht, weil da stand es drauf . Dort gab es ein Feld zum ankreuzen wenn man nicht jedes Jahr automatisch eine Verlängerung seiner Mitgliedschaft möchte. Weiterhin muste man auf diesem Formular seine Kontonummer angeben, damit im Nov. 07 der Verein die Gebühren für das nächste Jahr 08 abbuchen kann. Und etwas mit der Kündigungsfrist gabs auch noch wie oben beschrieben, da weiß ich aber nicht mehr genau wie es war, ich nehme mal an es ist wie DrFeelBetter es beschrieben hat.


----------



## dc1981 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt möchte ich gerne wissen wann ihr eure papiere bestellt habt und wann sie angekommen sind???

wie sieht es den beim HSV DE RIETVORN aus hat jemand mit dem verein erfahrung zwecks papiere???



lg 

Daniel


----------



## Lachsy (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*

unser sind noch nicht da, kollege hat seine schon vollständig erhalten.
überwiesen hatten wir anfang des jahres

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*

Ich bin dieses Jahr von der OVB noch gar nicht angeschreiben worden...|kopfkrat


----------



## Siff-Cop (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*



dc1981 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> jetzt möchte ich gerne wissen wann ihr eure papiere bestellt habt und wann sie angekommen sind???
> 
> ...


 

Hallo dc1981

mein Bruder hat in KW52 überwiesen und hat noch nichts bekommen.

Ich habe garnicht bestellt oder überwiesen und habe schon alles bekommen. :q :q :q :q :q Da gabs wohl einen Fehler 

Der 2. Verein dem ich beigetreten bin, da habe ich letzte Woche die Karte abgeschickt und bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert.


Gruß


----------



## Lachsy (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*

so heute sind papiere eingetroffen. überwiesen wurde am 27. Dezember 2006
heute alles bekommen, inklusive der Chipkarte

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Fledi (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*

Also ich habe im letzten Jahr meine holländischen Papiere beim Bergsma in Kerkrade gekauft und hatte mir auch gleich die Mitgliedschaft für den "EKH Goudwinde" gegönnt.
Was soll ich sagen, als ich vor 2 Wochen wieder zum Bergsma kam und den Vispas für 2007 beantragen wollte, lag der Vispas schon fix und fertig, mit meinem Namen ausgefüllt,  zum abholen für mich bereit, obwohl ich noch gar keinen Antrag gestellt hatte. SUUPER :vik: 
Zum allem "Überfluß" habe ich mit 38.-€ auch noch 6 Euro weniger bezahlt als letztes Jahr. #6 
Ich bin sehr zufrieden.

Fledi


----------



## Siff-Cop (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*



Lachsy schrieb:


> so heute sind papiere eingetroffen. überwiesen wurde am 27. Dezember 2006
> heute alles bekommen, inklusive der Chipkarte
> 
> mfg Lachsy



Hallo Clarissa


was'n für ne Chipkarte?

Ist in der Karte etwa ein Chip, mit seinen Daten drauf?


----------



## Lachsy (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*

chipkarten grösse ja. Aber kein chip drauf. Steht name und Anschrift vom Inhaber drauf und welchem Verein man angehört

http://img201.*ih.us/img201/7999/p1110580ln1.jpg


----------



## Lachsy (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*

nochwas zum nachtrag, bitte nehmt alles das dicke buch "Landelijke Lijst van viswateren" beim Angeln mit, bei controlle wird danach gefragt. wer es nicht mit hat, könnte eine strafe bekommen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Siff-Cop (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*



Lachsy schrieb:


> nochwas zum nachtrag, bitte nehmt alles das dicke buch "Landelijke Lijst van viswateren" beim Angeln mit, bei controlle wird danach gefragt. wer es nicht mit hat, könnte eine strafe bekommen
> 
> mfg Lachsy


 
Hallo Lachsy 

er bekommt eine oder darf nicht mehr angeln, zumindestens ist es einem Freund von mir so ergangen. Im letzten Jahr da war es dann aber noch die "Lijst van viswateren".   ..............


----------



## dc1981 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*

So,

nun sind meine Papiere da :vik: #6 :vik: .
Haben nur knapp 14tage gebraucht.

Hab aber noch nicht meinen Vispass in Kartenform bekommen.
Erstmal einen vorläufigen auf nem DIN5 Blatt.

Aber egal ich glaub ich schau mal am Wochenende in Holland vorbei ;-).

Ich freu mich jetzt schon aufs WE.


Greetings


----------



## krauthi (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*

hier mal eine kleine zusammenfassung  der neuen vorschriften gesetze  und regeln


VISpas
Ab dem 1. Januar 2007 ersetzt der VISpas - im handlichen Creditcardformat - die bislang gültige Sportvisakte und Grote Vergunning. Mit diesem VISpas können Sie in allen Gewässern fischen, welche in der mitgelieferten Liste von Angelgewässern genannt werden (Lijsten van Viswateren). Was darf man mit dem neuen VISpas?

Mit dem VISpas und der dazugehörigen "Lijst van Viswateren" dürfen Sie an allen aufgelisteten Gewässern (die in der entsprechenden Liste stehen) mit zwei Ruten und den erlaubten Ködern angeln. 
Sie haben so nur ein Dokument, was Ihnen die Mitgliedschaft in einem Angelverein, dem Verband und bei Sportvisserij Nederland bestätigt. 
Das erleichtert die allg. Kontrollen, den wichtigen Fischbesatz und das Organisieren von Angelwettbewerben. 
Sie sind Mitglied von Sportvisserij Nederland und tragen somit auch Verantwortung, damit Sie, als ein Teil der "niederländischen Sportangler", von Ihrem Sport auf lange Sicht umfangreich genießen können.
Verhaltensregeln Sportangelei
Regeln im Umgang mit dem Fisch:
Versuchen Sie zu vermeiden, dass der Haken vom Fisch geschluckt wird. 
Fassen Sie einen gefangenen Fisch nur mit nassen Händen an. 
Lösen Sie den Haken sehr vorsichtig aus dem Fischmaul.
Regel im Umgang mit Blei:
Blei gehört nicht in die Natur. Es st gefährlich für Mensch und Tier. Verwenden Sie daher so wenig Blei wie möglich und beschränken Sie den Verlust. Wichtige Hinweise:
. verwenden Sie nur Bleischrotdosen, die stets nur ein Bleischrot freigeben
. verwenden Sie besser weiches Schrotblei, dies lässt sich einfacher von der Schnur lösen und man kann es mehrfach gebrauchen
. verwenden Sie zum Hängerlösen von Kunstködern die Blei beinhalten einen sog. Köderretter
. deponieren Sie Blei, was Sie nicht mehr verwenden bei chemischem Abfall

Regel im Umgang mit dem Setzkescher
Aus wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen kommt hervor, dass die Verwendung eines Setzkeschers nicht nachteilig für die sich darin befindlichen Fische ist. Allgemein kann man sagen, je weniger Gefahren man einem gefangenen Fisch aussetzt, desto geringer das Risiko auf Verletzungen. Verwenden Sie deshalb auch nur einen Setzkescher wenn es unbedingt notwendig ist - sonst lieber nicht. Wenn immer Sie einen Setzkescher einsetzen wollen achten Sie unbedingt auf folgende Eigenschaften Ihres Netzes:
. einen Durchmesser von 40 cm und mehr
. einer Länge von 2,5 Meter und mehr
. einer Maschenweite von maximal 6 mm
. knotenfrei gewoben
. aus weichem Material hergestellt
. viele Ringe, um ihn gut auslegen zu können

Der Setzkescher sollte:
. soviel wie möglich der Länge nach im Wasser liegen - dies gibt den Fischen Platz
. wenn immer möglich horizontal stehen - nicht vertikal
. Wellen keine große Angriffsfläche bieten, um die Fische im Netz nicht unnötig zu verletzen
. so eingesetzt werden, damit die Fische nicht zu lang im Netz bleiben
. nicht zu viel Fisch beinhalten
. vorsichtig geleert werden 


Gesetzliche Fischereiregeln für Binnengewässer
Die (Sport)Fischerei ist geregelt im Fischereigesetz von 1963. Die wichtigsten gesetzlichen Regeln werden hier beschrieben.

Schriftliche Erlaubnis (Erlaubnisschein)
Um in den Binnengewässern angeln zu dürfen braucht jeder Sportfischer für das Gewässer an dem er/sie 
angeln möchte, laut Gesetz einen schriftlichten Erlaubnisschein des Besitzer oder des Pächters des Angelrechtes. Der Fischrechtbesitzer ist in den meisten Fällen der Angelsportverein oder die Föderation (der Verband) der dieses Recht mietet und an seine Mitglieder über diese Erlaubnisscheine zugänglich macht. Der VISpas und die dazugehörigen Listen mit Angelgewässer formen zusammen die Erlaubnis. Mit dieser Sie dann in den aufgeführten Gewässern angeln dürfen. Gleiches gilt auch für den kleinen VISpas und den darin aufgelisteten Angelgewässern (de Kleine Lijst van Viswateren).

Sperrzeit Ködersorten
In der Periode vom 1. April bis zum letzten Freitag im Monat Mai dürfen Sie nicht mit Wurm oder Wurmimitation, Schlachterzeugnissen, einem Köderfisch, einem Fischfetzen (ungeachtet der Größe), Kunstködern aller Art, mit Ausnahme der Kunstfliege, insofern sie nicht größer ist als 2,5 cm angeln. Für das IJsselmeer gilt dieses Verbot vom 16. März bis zum 30. Juni eines jeden Jahres.
Hinweis: An einigen Gewässern gelten längere Schon- und Sperrzeiten. Dies ist gesondert bei den betreffenden Föderationen (Verbänden) und/oder deren Gewässer gekennzeichnet.

Schonzeiten
Für einige Fischarten besteht eine Schonzeit. Fangen Sie einen derartigen Fisch in dieser Periode, so müssen Sie ihn sehr sorgfältig behandeln und ihn sofort lebend und unverletzt in das Gewässer, wo Sie ihn gefangen haben, zurücksetzen.
Hinweis: Wer mit dem kleinen Vispas angelt, der darf überhaupt keinen Fisch entnehmen, sondern muss jeden gefangenen Fisch unbeschadet in sein Gewässer zurücksetzen.

Fischart: Schonzeit:
- Hecht 1. März bis 1. Juli 
- Barsch, Zander 1. April bis zum letzten Freitag im Mai 
- Barbe, Döbel, Hasel, Nase, Aland, Äsche 1. April bis 1. Juni 
- Bachforelle, Wandersaibling 1. Oktober bis 1. April 
- Meerforelle Lachs Ganzjährich 


Mindestmasse
Fangen Sie einen Fisch der kleiner ist als das Mindestmaß für diese Fischart, so müssen Sie ihn sofort wieder in das gleiche Gewässer zurücksetzen. Hinweis: Wer mit dem kleinen Vispas angelt, der darf überhaupt keinen Fisch entnehmen, sondern muss jeden gefangenen Fisch unbeschadet in sein Gewässer zurücksetzen.

Mindestmasse Süßwasserfische
Aal 28 cm Nase 30 cm 
Barsch 22 cm Hecht 45 cm 
Barbe 30 cm Zander 42 cm 
Butt 20 cm Äsche 35 cm 
Forelle * 25 cm Aland 30 cm 
Döbel 30 cm Schleie 25 cm 
Rotfeder 15 cm 
Hasel 15 cm 

* Wandersaibling, Bachsaibling, Bachforelle, Regenbogenforelle
Für Fische, die hier nicht erwähnt sind, gilt kein Mindestmass.

Geschützte Fischarten
Im Naturschutzgesetz sind eine Anzahl Fischarten aufgenommen worden, auf die Sie nicht angeln dürfen. Es handelt sich um die folgenden Arten:
Schneider (Alandblecke) - Bachneunauge - Schmerle - Bitterling - Ellritze - Schnäpel - Wels - Schlammpeitzger - Steinbeißer - Westgroppe - Flußneunauge - Stör.
Fangen Sie unverhofft einen derartigen Fisch, so müssen Sie ihn sofort wieder in das gleiche Gewässer zurücksetzen. Setzen Sie einen Fisch, den Sie nicht kennen, immer zurück.


Entnahmeverbot Graskarpfen
Der Graskarpfen soll wegen seiner speziellen Aufgabe in einem Gewässer immer zurückgesetzt werden. Graskarpfen werden in ein Gewässer ausgesetzt, damit sie dieses Gewässer annähernd krautfrei halten. Das Aussetzen von Graskarpfen darf übrigens nur geschehen mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung des zuständigen Ministeriums.

Anwendungsverbot lebende Köder
Es ist verboten mit lebenden Fischen, Amphibien, Reptilien, Vögeln oder Säugetieren als Köder zu angeln.

Nachtangeln
Vom 1. Juni bis zum 31. August dürfen Sie an den meisten Gewässern auch nachts angeln. Außerhalb dieser Periode ist das Angeln zwischen zwei Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang und einer Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang nicht erlaubt. Bestimmte Gewässer sind vom Ministerium von diesem Verbot ausgenommen worden, so dass Sie dort ganzjährlich nachts angeln dürfen. Lesen Sie dazu in der Gewässerliste (Lijsten van Viswateren) nach. Nachtangeln ist nicht erlaubt am IJsselmeer und in den daran angeschlossenen, offenen Häfen.

Allgemeine Bedingungen beim VISpas
Der Halter vom VISpas hat sich strikt an die folgenden Bestimmungen und gesetzliche Regeln zu halten. Ein Verstoß gegen diese Bestimmungen und Regeln ist gleichzusetzen mit Angeln ohne Erlaubnis und wird nach dem niederländischen Fischereirecht mit Bußgeld bzw. Anzeige geahndet.

1. Die landesweite Liste mit Fischgewässern (2007 - 2009) die bei dem VISpas gehören sind auch nur in Kombination mit dem VISpas gültig. Nur die Liste mit den Fischgewässern selbst gibt noch kein Recht zur Ausüben der Angelei.

2. Der Halter des VISpas darf an diesen gelisteten Gewässern mit max. zwei Ruten mit den gesetzlich erlaubten Ködern. 

3. Der gefangene Fisch muss unbeschädigt ins selbe Gewässer zurückgesetzt (catch & release) bzw. zum Eigenbedarf entnommen werden (Hinweis: Schonzeiten und Fangbegrenzung!).

Es ist strengstens verboten:

4. Den gefangenen Fisch zu verkaufen!

5. Wettangeln zu organisieren, es sei denn, man hat dafür eine schriftliche Zustimmung vom entsprechenden Fischrechtbesitzers, des Verbandes oder des Vereins erhalten. Sollte man am Angelgewässer auf einen abgesperrten Sektor treffen, welcher für ein genehmigtes Wettangeln reserviert wurde, muss man diesen freilassen. 

6. Sog. "Rallyangeln" zu betreiben oder daran teilzunehmen. Sowie sonstige Wettangeln, wo der gefangene Fisch getötet wird, um das Resultat zu ermitteln. 

7. Mehr als 15 (!) getötete Süßwasserfische größer als 15 cm zu besitzen. 

8. Mit gefärbten Maden zu angeln bzw. zu füttern. 

9. Fremdes Eigentum sowie die Natur durch rücksichtsloses Handeln zu zerstören, beschädigen sowie zu verunreinigen. 

10. So zu fischen, dass Wasservögel den ausgelegten Köder packen können. 

11. Angelschnüre und sonstigen Abfall am Angelplatz zurückzulassen. Beim Verlassen des Angelplatzes muss dieser ordentlich und sauber hinterlassen werden!

12. Private Grundstücke und Ufer ohne Zustimmung des Eigentümers zu betreten. Auch wenn man das Recht hat das anliegende Gewässer zu beangeln. 

13. Grund und Ackerflächen zu betreten, wo noch zu erntendes Getreide steht oder noch Gras gemäht werden muss. Außer man besitzt das gültige Begehungsrecht.

14. Haustiere mitzunehmen bei freilaufendem Vieh. Gatter und Zäune dienen immer geschlossen zu bleiben.

In Naherholungs- und Naturschutzgebieten muss man sich an die Vorschriften und Regeln halten. Diese sind mittels Schilder deutlich angegeben.

Man ist verpflichtet die entsprechenden Angeldokumente stets bei sich zu führen und auf Verlagen den entsprechend autorisierten Stellen (befugte Kontrolleure des Vereins, des Verbandes, der Sportvisserij Nederland sowie der Polizei) ohne zu zögern vorzuzeigen. 

Man angelt auf eigenes Risiko und ist selbst für sein Handeln am Wasser verantwortlich. Sportvisserij Nederland, die Verbände, die Angelsportvereine sowie die Eigentümer des Angelgewässers sind in keiner Weise verantwortlich und haftbar.

Der VISpas und der kleine VISpas sowie die Liste mit allen Angelgewässern die dazu gehören sind strickt persönlich, jedoch bleiben sie Eigentum des entsprechenden Angelvereins der sie ausgestellt hat sowie von Sportvisserij Nederland.

Alle hier aufgeführten Bedingungen und Regeln gelten für alle aufgelisteten Gewässer in den entsprechenden Gewässerlisten. Per Verbandsgebiet sowie per Angelgewässer können zusätzliche Bestimmungen und Beschränkungen gelten. Diese sind dann separat bei den entsprechenden Gewässern gelistet.

So könnte es z.B in einer bestimmten Periode verboten sein, bestimmte Köder zu verwenden. Auch wäre es möglich, dass Sie verpflichtet sind, bestimmte Fischarten zurückzusetzen. Im Allgemeinen werden auch immer die Mindestmaße erwähnt. Lesen Sie deshalb gut die Fischwasserlisten (viswaterlijsten). 

Manchmal brauchen Sie auch noch einen Betretungsrechtschein. Informieren Sie sich an Ort und Stelle, ob Sie einen Betretungsrechtschein brauchen bzw. wo Sie diesen bekommen können.

Melden Sie Fischwilderei und illegale Angelei! Beim AID (Algemene Inspectie Dienst) werden Ihre Beobachtungen und Meldungen seriös genommen. Meldungen bitte beim AID, unter Telefon: (+31) 045-546 62 30.


gruß krauthi


----------



## Huntemann (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*

Hallo,

dazu noch eine Frage.

Kann man in allen Gewässern die im Vispas und der Gewässerliste stehen Angeln, oder nur in den Gewässern des Vereins? #c .


----------



## krauthi (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*

in allen gewässern die in deiner  liste drin  stehen  es sei den es steht dort etwas von sonderbestimmungen


----------



## Huntemann (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, das sind ja einige :m


----------



## krauthi (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*

die antwort  eben  war wohl etwas zu allgemein

das gillt  für  Limburg
wenn du aber nun in ein anderes gebiet  angeln möchtest brauchst du  von dort auch wieder einen vispas


----------



## Huntemann (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*

Es geht bei mir um den Vispas Groningen/Drenthe...ist es dort anders geregelt?


----------



## Siff-Cop (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*



krauthi schrieb:


> hier mal eine kleine zusammenfassung der neuen vorschriften gesetze und regeln
> 
> ........................................
> ....................
> ...


 
Hallo Frank 

sach mal hast'e langeweile oder biste zur Tippse umgschult und das ist ne Finger übung??? |bla: |supergri #h 

*Saubere Arbeit Frank*#6 #6 #6 

Da bleiben keine Fragen mehr offen.


----------



## dc1981 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*

hallo zusammen,

ich studiere jetzt so mal die papiere und bin über diesen satz gestossen steht in der "Liste von Angelgewässer"



> Besondere Bestimmungen
> -
> - het is verboten in genehntes Wasser Hecht mit zu nehmen entweder in besitz zu haben


 
in welchen gewässern gilt dieses verbot???

zählt das zu den bildern die da nebenstehen.
oder darf ich gar keinen mitnehmen???

Grüße von einem blutigem Anfänger


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*



dc1981 schrieb:


> in welchen gewässern gilt dieses verbot???


 
Bisher kannte ich das nur von Nord Holland.
Zumindest Ost Holland war davon nicht betroffen.


----------



## joopie (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*

In der "groten Vergunning" von 2006 stand noch ganz klar drin, dass ein allgemeines Entnahme- und Besitzverbot für Hecht gilt, es sei denn, dass für das in der Liste der Fischwasser genannte Gewässer, etwas anders geregelt ist.
Das bedeutet, dass man genau nachsehen muss, welches Gewässer befischt wird und ob es da Sonderregelungen gibt.
Im Zweifelsfall Hecht zurücksetzen oder nicht erwischen lassen.
Die holländische Polizei versteht da keinen Spass!
Da ich die neuen Papiere über meinen Verein nicht habe, kann ich da für 2007 nichts genaues sagen. Allerdings habe ich die INFO meines Vereins, dass der VISPAS die "Grote Vergunning" ersetzt und das Mitnahmeverbot für Hecht jetzt in der Liste der Fischwasser steht!


----------



## dc1981 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*

So hab mal geschaut.

Es steht unter den Regeln für die Maas daneben sind 2 bilder.

schaut mal nach und sagt mir eure meinung dazu ;-)


----------



## Lucio (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*



joopie schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall Hecht zurücksetzen *oder nicht erwischen lassen*.



#d #q


----------



## joopie (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*

@lucio,
warum lässt Du in Deinem Beitrag den folgenden Satz aus?
*Die holländische Polizei versteht da keinen Spass!*
*:c 

*


----------



## Lucio (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*



joopie schrieb:


> @lucio,
> warum lässt Du in Deinem Beitrag den folgenden Satz aus?
> *Die holländische Polizei versteht da keinen Spass!*
> *:c *



 Der von mir zitierte Satz ist für mich Kern deines Beitrags. Eine Ermutigung bzw. Aufforderung Hechte, trotz *nicht* geklärter Gesetzeslage, zu entnehmen. 

#d


----------



## joopie (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*

Ich habe in meinen bisherigen Beiträgen deutlich gemacht, dass ich gerade bei Hechten, für ein catch&release bin.
Ebenso habe ich deutlich gemacht, dass Verstösse gegen Gesetze bzw. Gewässerordnungen gerade in den Niederlanden konsequent und auch hart bestraft werden.
Der aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen Passus "des nicht erwischen lassens" ist ein deutlicher Hinweis auf die Konsequenzen.
Insofern ist ein herausreissen des Passus aus dem Gesamtbeitrag meiner Meinung nach nicht fair.


----------



## Lucio (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*



joopie schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinen bisherigen Beiträgen deutlich gemacht, dass ich gerade bei Hechten, für ein catch&release bin.



Kenne deine anderen beiträge nicht, wenn das aber deine Einstellung ist, teile ich diese 110%ig :m


----------



## dc1981 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*

Hallo zusammen,

bitte nicht streiten ;-)

es steht halt so geschrieben. leider ist die aussage nicht deutlich genug ob JA oder NEIN.

Dann beim Hecht C&R um sicher zu gehen.


greetings Daniel


----------



## Siff-Cop (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*



dc1981 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bitte nicht streiten ;-)
> 
> ...


 
hallo
Wieso ist sie nicht deutlich genug???
Es steht ganz klar beschrieben hast du selbst geschrieben:



dc1981 schrieb:


> So hab mal geschaut.
> 
> Es steht unter den Regeln für die Maas daneben sind 2 bilder.
> 
> schaut mal nach und sagt mir eure meinung dazu ;-)


 
Also wofür gilt es ???

Für die Maas natürlich. du hast Dir die Antwort schon selber gegeben.


----------



## Maassnoek (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*

Hallo,
die Karten für die Mitgliedschaft im HSV de Swalm kosten 37,00 Euro, wenn man den Vispas im Vereinslokal in Swalmen oder an den Ausgabeterminen in großen Angelgeschäften der Region holt.
Also wenn man sie abholt 37,00 Euro sonst immer 45,00 Euro.
Dann noch etwas zu der Hechtentnahme:
In allen öffentlichen Fahrgewässern ist die Entnahme von Hechten strengstens verboten. Es gibt jedoch eine Ausnahme, wenn man in einem Verein ist, der separate Vereinsgewässer hat, dann tritt das Entnahmeverbot  in einigen Vereinen außer Kraft. 
Gruss Helmut


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*



Maassnoek schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Karten für die Mitgliedschaft im HSV de Swalm kosten 37,00 Euro, wenn man den Vispas im Vereinslokal in Swalmen oder an den Ausgabeterminen in großen Angelgeschäften der Region holt.
> Also wenn man sie abholt 37,00 Euro sonst immer 45,00 Euro.
> Dann noch etwas zu der Hechtentnahme:
> ...


 
fast 2 Jahre hat es gedauert eine Antwort zu bekommen.;-)))#h


----------



## totaler Spinner (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neues Jahr neue Vorschriften.*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> fast 2 Jahre hat es gedauert eine Antwort zu bekommen.;-)))#h


 
Hai Nico, 
wenn du das auf die Hechtentnahme beziehst ist die Antwort von Maassnoek leider falsch. Diese Regelung gibt es nicht. Wenn du wissen willst wo welche Fische entnommen werden dürfen schau einfach in die lijst van viswateren. Da steht z.B. unter Federatie Oost Nederland bei Bijzondere voorwaarden:
Tenzij anders is bepaald, mag per visdag één forel, één snoek (Hecht) en twee snoekbaarzen worden behouden en meegenomen.
Das heißt in etwa das man in Oost Nederland in allen Gewässern wo es nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist pro Tag einen Hecht entnehmen darf. 
Für die Federatie Limburg gilt:
Het is verboden snoek in bezit te hebben of mee te nemen.
Es ist also in allen Gewässern Limburgs verboten Hecht zu entnehmen. 
Ob Vereine in ihren Gewässern dieses Verbot aufheben dürfen weis ich nicht, wage es aber mal zu bezweifeln.


----------

